# had a little help the other day



## meborder (Oct 26, 2011)

Had a little help with the first real snow of the season.

First ride-along ever. strapped his carseat in the plow truck and spent an hour or so moving snow. he LOVED it!

sorry, no action shots, these are all mom got for us.








2 more next post


----------



## meborder (Oct 26, 2011)

we both had fun!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

good job, train em early


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Heck yea! Start em young! My 4 year old rode with me for about 5 minutes, I think he had more fun watching from outside the truck can't see much from inside lol 

Love the classic rig too! Thumbs up!


----------



## meborder (Oct 26, 2011)

thanks for the comments!

clasic rig LOL .. thanks!

it's true what they say: "if you keep your old junk long enough it becomes a classic"


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Did that with my kids,one was 2 months old and the other 10 months,They still like to go 20 yrs later.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Thats great. 
Enjoy it , they grow up fast.


----------

